# Anybody have one of these?



## T D (Jul 12, 2009)

I was taking some pictures around the house and I wondered how many others had a dust catcher in their house.  Some STUFF I've collected over the years with no rhyme or reason...


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2009)

A monument to the "Hey that's neat" item. I've been bitten by that one a few times.


----------



## T D (Jul 12, 2009)

coupla close ups...


----------



## T D (Jul 12, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jul 12, 2009)

,,


----------



## T D (Jul 12, 2009)

@


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ya, I got one of those, but it`s all over the house!


----------



## LC (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah , I know quite well that feeling . I have it all over the house as well , as well as in boxes packed away in the house and out in the garage and buildings. It does not pay to be a pack rat and live in a smalll house ................


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 12, 2009)

Is that Pan American station wagon a Buddy L Ford Falcon? Too cool.


----------



## T D (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, it is a Falcon station wagon, but I don't see any markings on it.  I have had it since I was young, I'm guessing it was given to me when someone travelled on Pan Am.  The tailgate and the back glass open.  It's missing the back left hub cap...


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey T D,

 Nice pie safe! Would it be too much to ask for a picture with the doors closed? This is not a reflection on your collection, but my predilection for pie safes. Many thanks.


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2009)

YEAH I WAS GIVING THE PIE SAFE A ONCE OVER TOO! I LOVE THE MICKEY MOUSE BIG LITTLE BOOK! IS THAT "VARSITY GLASS" FROM THE INFAMOUS VARSITY REASTRAUNT NEAR GA. TECH ?JAMIE


----------



## hj (Jul 13, 2009)

My younger sister refers to my home as the "Little Museum House on the Prarie". So I guess the answer would be yes...my screen name is short for history junkie.

 Google wunderkammer. That is what you are compiling.

 hj


----------



## T D (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Jamie, it is a Varsity glass from the Varsity, but it is from the Athens, Ga. Varsity.  The first and largest Varsity is at the Ga. Tech campus in Atlanta, but the UGA Varsity is where this glass came from, probably late 60's or early 70's.  I've been to both alot, but the Athens Varsity is about 45 minutes from my house... nothing better than a chili steak, onion ring, and a large F.O.  They used to serve drinks in these glasses, and later they kept straws in them.  Soon they all disappeared for good.  "WHADDA YA HAVE, WHADDA YA HAVE!"


----------



## T D (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jul 13, 2009)

> Nice pie safe! Would it be too much to ask for a picture with the doors closed? This is not a reflection on your collection, but my predilection for pie safes. Many thanks.


 




 The base was made about 25 years ago out of heart pine///


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 13, 2009)

dont happen to have a close up of the perforations on that pie safe do you?..i like it. you can tell it was used.the louisville up top there old? i have a few old doevetailed boxes myself johnny walker and a white chalk box..i have a large ancient dovetailed dewars box as well..Thanks for sharing..EJ Ma


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2009)

I DID NOT KNOW THEY HAD A VARSITY IN ATHENS TOO! COOL! FIRST GOT TO EAT AT THE ONE IN ATL. IN 1970 ON MY WAY TO A ROCK FESTIVAL. EATING AT THE VARSITY STANDS OUT IN MY MIND AS MUCH AS THE ROCK FEST! DANG GREAT GLASSES! THANKS FOR SHOWING THEM! WHADDA HAVE ,YEP THEY WERE FAST CAUSE SO MANY PEOPLE HAD TO KEEP IT MOVING! I WAS NOT USED TO THIS SO JUST OUTTED HAMBUGER,MUSTARD OR SOMEN LIKE THAT .NEVER BEEN TO THE "BIG CITY" MUCH. WAS A LITTLE INTIMADATING! BOUT LIKE THE SATERDAY NIGHT LIVE SKIT CHEESBURGER,CHESEBURGER ,NO COKE ,PEPSI[] .JAMIE


----------



## T D (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Just dig it, the bat was my mother's when she was a young girl.  She was born in 1924, so I figure late 20's to late 30's
 Here's MO STUFF...


----------



## T D (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## T D (Jul 13, 2009)

boxes...


----------



## T D (Jul 13, 2009)

.


----------



## glass man (Jul 13, 2009)

GREAT STUFF T D. I REALLY LOVE THE BAT.MY MOM WAS BORN IN 24 TOO. I LOVE THE BEAUTY OF THE WOOD OF THE BAT. HATE IT KIDS PLAY WITH ALUMINUM BATS NOW. AIN'T NOTHING LIKE HOLDING AND GETTING A HIT WITH A WOOD BAT. WE WERE INSTRUCTED NOT TO USE THE SIDE THE TRADE MARK WAS ON AS IT WAS THE WEAKER PART AND WOULD BREAK.BUT I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW TURNING THE BAT AROUND MADE IT STRONGER IF YOU HIT IT WHERE THE TRADE MARK WAS ON THE OTHER SIDE. SEEMS IT WOULDA BEEN JUST AS WEAK. OH WELL IT WAS WHAT WE WERE TOLD.DID NOT KNOW THEY LET GIRLS PLAY BALL BACK THEN! COOL! WAS SHE IN THE MIDGET LEAGUE? AS A KID IN LITTLE LEAGUE IN THE EARLY TO MIDDLE 60S THERE WERE NO GIRLS PLAYING IN A LEAGUE AND NOT MANY GIRLS THAT EVEN WANTED TO PLAY BASEBALL AT ALL. NOW I DID HAVE A GIRL COUSIN THAT COULD HOLD HER OWN PLAYING BASEBALL WITH ME AND HER[MY COUSINS] THREE  BROTHERS! [IN FACT SHE COULD THROW HARDER THEN ANY OF US! AND I PITCHED IN LITTLE LEAGUE. JAMIE


----------



## T D (Jul 13, 2009)

My Mom was always the tomboy, but I doubt she ever played organized ball.  I played Little League in the late 60's and early 70's and we were at the very end of all wooden bats.  I remember we had a new red 28" aluminum bat that everybody on the team wanted to bat with.  We actually used some wooden bats into the late 70's in high school ball, I used a 33" wooden bat if I remember correctly.  We used to turn the trademark up where it faced you if you held your arms out over the plate.  I too cannot understand why it made a difference where it was, but it seemed it did.  As kids, we used to take a broken bat (usually cracked on the handle) and put screws or nails in it and then tape it up to reuse them.  Would hurt like hell when you broke them again...My daughter played high school softball and it was amazing how light weight the bats had gotten.  It's a wonder why pitchers don't get seriously hurt more than they do in softball, as close as the pitcher is after releasing the ball.


----------



## glass man (Jul 14, 2009)

YOU ARE RIGHT BOUT THEM BROKEN TAPED UP BATS! I WAS SUCH A LITTLE KID I HAD TO REALLY CHOKE UP ON THE BAT. I MADE THE TEAM 1ST YEAR I WAS ELGIBLE WHICH WAS 9 IN 62. THE MAN SAW I WAS SMALL IN TRY OUTS AND THREW IT REAL EASY TO ME UNDER HAND. MADE ME MAD AND I KNOCKED THE HELL OUTTA IT. HE DIDN'T KNOW I PLAYED  BALL WITH MY BRO. WHO WAS BOUT 5 YEARS OLDER THEN ME AND I LEARNED A LOT FROM HIM .HE WAS ALWAYS THE SPORTS STAR. I WAS TOO SMALL,BUT WAS GOOD AT LEAST FOR MY SIZE. SAT ON THE BENCH TILL 11. HIT OVER 400 WITH NO MORE THEN SINGLES! I STILL DON'T KNOW WHY THEY DIDN'T BRING THE OUTFIELD IN WHEN I HIT.WE DID NOT USE "CUPS" ONE DAY AT PRACTISE A GROUNDER HOPPED UP AND HIT ME RIGHT IN THE HURTING ZONE! I WAS LYING ON MY SIDE GRONING HOLDING MYSELF WHEN AN OLDER GIRL WHO WAS HELPING OUT FOR SOME REASON CAME TO ME AND ASKED DID I WANT HER TO PUT ICE ON WHERE I GOT HIT! SHE DIDN'T KNOW! MAN I WAS HURTING AND EMBARASSED,BUT MANAGED TO GET OUT " NO I WILL BE OKAY" THROUGH MY TEETH![]   YEAH A PITCHER IS PRETTY VUNERABLE,SPECILY LIKE YOU SAID THEY ARE SO CLOSE! I WAS PITCHING ONE GAME AND A GUY HIT A LINE DRIVE THAT HIT ME RIGHT AT THE END OF MY RIGHT BIG TOE! COULD NOT WALK. MY DAD CAME AND TOTED ME OFF THE FIELD! ONE OF THE MOST EMBARRISING MOMENTS OF MY KID HOOD! I WOULD HAVE RATHER JUST CRAWLED OFF THE FEILD!         THAT BAT OF YOURS IS INTERESTING! I KNOW IT AIN'T BOUT MONEY ,BUT WONDER BOUT THE RAREITY OR VALUE? JAMIE


----------

